# Lagavulin 16 is incredible!



## grantford (Jul 20, 2007)

Had 2 glasses, neat, last weekend. Unreal! Virgin no more. I don't really have anything important to say. Sorry!

Had an ashton vsg with it as well. That's another story...

:tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice! :tu


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

Ahemmm... (**first post**) Lurker, newb w/ cigars, but Vet w/ scotch due to having Scottish blood in me and growing up on the stuff.

Lagavulin 16 is my favorite, LOVE the high smoked peat flavor. Islay Whisky is my fav by far. Another one for you to try since you like the smoked flavor is "Jura" also has the same similar flavor but also has a bit of spice to it as well. Comes from the Island of Jura (Scotland) such a small island that there's only one distillery.


----------



## grantford (Jul 20, 2007)

You know, I had avoided Islays because they were supposed to be so "full" and "peaty". I'll tell you something: I missed the boat for far too long! So glad I ordered the Lagavulin on a whim! I will buy a bottle ASAP. 

How does Lophraig compare???


----------



## MikeC (Nov 14, 2008)

grantford said:


> You know, I had avoided Islays because they were supposed to be so "full" and "peaty". I'll tell you something: I missed the boat for far too long!


I have always enjoyed Scotch, but haven't yet acquried the taste for the smokey peaty styles like the Islays. Did you guys acquire this taste or did you enjoy them from the start? I've been drinking cheaper Scotches and non-smokey flavors for years, I guess this is what is holding me back from enjoying the peaty style. But maybe its like everything else, I should just try it more?

My current favorite (non-peaty) Scotch is Clynelish. I could serioulsy impare my liver with this stuff as I drink way too much.


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

grantford said:


> You know, I had avoided Islays because they were supposed to be so "full" and "peaty". I'll tell you something: I missed the boat for far too long! So glad I ordered the Lagavulin on a whim! I will buy a bottle ASAP.
> 
> How does Lophraig compare???


Lophraig is good as well, not near as smooth as Lagavulin. Ardbeg is another good one, it won Scotch of the year last year, it's a 10 year, so it has a little more bite to it, runs about $55 compared to the $85 for Lagavulin. A great "everyday" scotch is Bowmore, they make an Islay that is good, not harsh, and only runs about $25 a bottle. Another nice budget scotch is McCelland's Sherry Cask Scotch. Aged in sherry casks insead of bourbon, it adapts some of the sweet sherry flavor taking away some of the scotch harshness. FYI, Jura runs about $55 a bottle as well.

ENJOY!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Lagavulin is one of my favourites. Dalwhinnie was my intro to good single malts and along with Lagavulin (and others) it was part of the Classic 6 malts being marketed together at the time. I fell in love with Lagavulin as soon as I had it.

Bowmore is one of my favourite Islays, but I also love Ardbeg and Caol Ila.

Bruichladdich would also be a easy entry into Islay malts as they tend to have a much lower peating level.


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

You can never go wrong with Lagavulin if you love the smoke and peat! Lagavulin is by far my favorite scotch! Love at first drink!

I'll have to give Jura a try!


----------



## grantford (Jul 20, 2007)

I had the Lophraig 15 this past weekend. Great stuff, but ot's no Lagavulin. Still pretty darn good stuff!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great dram, excellent sitting outside by the campfire with a good cigar. I love it.


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

A tasty dram indeed. If the price was a bit lower it would be my go to pour.


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm quite obsessed with Scotch, and Lagavulin is my favorite; I love the smokiness. Here are my top 5:
Lagavulin
Laphroig
Ardbeg
Bowmore
Macallan (Cask Strength or the 12 yr Sherry)

Scotch is great after dinner with a great cigar. Fuente Hemingways are a good match for the Islays, and for the Macallan, I like the classic Ashton line or a Davidoff Cran Cru. Ahhhh . . .


----------



## grantford (Jul 20, 2007)

Whats the bowmore like? ANyone care to comment?


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

grantford said:


> Whats the bowmore like? ANyone care to comment?


Bowmore is a smoother, less peaty budget everyday islay scotch. I always have a bottle in cabinet. For $23 a bottle, why not pick up a bottle, you won't be disappointed! (if for some reason you are, send it my way, I'll dispose of it for you)


----------

